# Blowing Rock Preserve (Jupiter Florida)



## jaharris1001 (Feb 19, 2010)

your comments are greatly appreciated :mrgreen:


----------



## WimFoto (Feb 19, 2010)

good photography here jaharris1001.

what do you do with these pictures?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow !!!!!! How did you do these?  Do tell. lol The water is amazing. Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Foxman (Feb 19, 2010)

Love #1. Thats a hanger IMO.


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful photos! :thumbup:  Looks like you had the perfect shutter speed.  I would hang these on my wall.


----------



## jaharris1001 (Feb 19, 2010)

WimFoto said:


> good photography here jaharris1001.
> 
> what do you do with these pictures?


I basically only post these on several forums, thats about all I do with these :mrgreen: Thanks alot for commenting !!


PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Wow !!!!!! How did you do these?  Do tell. lol The water is amazing. Gorgeous pics!


I used a Fader ND filter on these, that allowed a slower shutter than you could normally achieve with this much sunshine also a 2 stop GND filter,, tripod mounted too of course :mrgreen: thanks so much for commenting !!


Foxman said:


> Love #1. Thats a hanger IMO.


Thanks foxman !! I would hang these too :mrgreen:


thebeatles said:


> Beautiful photos! :thumbup:  Looks like you had the perfect shutter speed.  I would hang these on my wall.


thanks so much for commenting !! I appreciate it !! :mrgreen:


----------



## abbottd2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I love all of these!  Very cool.  Is that a FX or DX camera and what lens at what mm?


----------



## jaharris1001 (Mar 7, 2010)

abbottd2 said:


> I love all of these!  Very cool.  Is that a FX or DX camera and what lens at what mm?


thanks abbott,, this was shot using a Canon 40D which is a 1.6 crop sensor and a Canon 10-22 wide angle lens @ 10mm w/ a Singh Ray warming polarizer and a 2 stop gnd filter tripod mounted :mrgreen:
thanks again for looking and commenting


----------

